# Email from Uber Pres of Ride sharing 2/9/17



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Helping you more in 2017

Dear _________,
I've learned a lot from drivers like you since I joined Uber 5 months ago. And I can assure you that everyone at Uber has heard your feedback loud and clear. We're focused on making noticeable improvements fast, and continuing to listen and regularly address your concerns moving forward.

The feedback, with some exceptions, centers around a few major themes. Expect to see improvements in the coming weeks-this is only the start.

• *Better help and support.* We're investing in better training for your support team and expanding our network of over 500 Greenlight Hubs, prioritizing those situations when an issue is keeping you from being able to drive. We want you to be able to get on the road whenever you choose to do so, and to stop receiving what may feel like "automated" replies from the support team.

• *Clearer communication.* We have a new team of talented people focused 100% on making our communication to you clearer, more useful, and more timely than ever before. We've been sending you too many messages, and too often the information is unclear. This will stop.

• *Key product improvements.* Our tech teams are working hard on eliminating bugs in the app and making ongoing improvements. If you update your app regularly, you'll notice many small changes to improve your driving experience. Expect to see bigger changes throughout the year on things you've told us about the most, like maps.

• *Earnings.* This is a topic important to everyone, but without one simple answer. With hundreds of thousands of drivers in the United States, each person has a point of view on this topic! What everyone has in common is wanting to stay busy when you choose to drive. That's why we're doing more to attract riders with new offers and expanded marketing campaigns.
I can't possibly cover every question in an update email, but I am committed to listening to your feedback and making continued improvements moving forward. Next Thursday, February 16 at 10:00 AM PST / 1:00 PM EST, I'll be hosting a Q&A on my Facebook page to meet you and answer your questions.

We're just getting started. Expect us to keep listening, keep working, and keep updating you throughout this year and beyond.

Looking forward to the road ahead.
Uber on,

Jeff Jones
President, Ridesharing


















Uber Technologies 
1455 Market St
San Francisco, CA 94103


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

So who is this? Driver???? Or Uber management????  Someone trolling us??? Forget all the noise, drivers can and will deal with any of the other BS stuff mentioned if the rates are higher especially in New Jersey. Why do we live in one of the most expensive states to live in and our rates are one of the lowest when compared to all of our neighboring states. Without raising the rates Nothing Else Matters nothing nothing nothing. I don't care about customer service I don't care about anything else except the rates being raised. When is this company going to realize that they need to limit the amount of drivers they hire and raise the rates???? they will keep 95% of all the good existing drivers and won't have to constantly be filling the holes from the constant turnover. In case I didn't make it clear stop talking about all the other noise we don't care about that.... raise the rates. The company will make money instead of losing billions of dollars, drivers will be happier willing to work more hours except further rides etc.... it will all fall in step with just one simple action.


----------



## njctuberx (May 11, 2016)

Really, the cut and paste "CSR" bots are annoying, but I can care less... Not a big deal. Communications and texts I ignore mostly. Staying busy is not a problem up here.
I have 2 issues:
1. Way too many drivers. Some of these cars aren't safe to be on the road, much less driving for Uber.
2. Most important... TIME AND MILEAGE RATES NEED TO BE INCREASED. 
That's it. It's ALL about the money.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

It's all a load of horse crap


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

Helping you stay poor in 2017


----------



## CavieKia (Jan 9, 2017)

UberwhoIaM said:


> So who is this? Driver???? Or Uber management????  Someone trolling us??? Forget all the noise, drivers can and will deal with any of the other BS stuff mentioned if the rates are higher especially in New Jersey. Why do we live in one of the most expensive states to live in and our rates are one of the lowest when compared to all of our neighboring states. Without raising the rates Nothing Else Matters nothing nothing nothing. I don't care about customer service I don't care about anything else except the rates being raised. When is this company going to realize that they need to limit the amount of drivers they hire and raise the rates???? they will keep 95% of all the good existing drivers and won't have to constantly be filling the holes from the constant turnover. In case I didn't make it clear stop talking about all the other noise we don't care about that.... raise the rates. The company will make money instead of losing billions of dollars, drivers will be happier willing to work more hours except further rides etc.... it will all fall in step with just one simple action.


While we are at it, let's go back to 2010 model year and newer. Anti Hooptie Bill


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

UberwhoIaM said:


> So who is this? Driver???? Or Uber management????  Someone trolling us??? Forget all the noise, drivers can and will deal with any of the other BS stuff mentioned if the rates are higher especially in New Jersey. Why do we live in one of the most expensive states to live in and our rates are one of the lowest when compared to all of our neighboring states. Without raising the rates Nothing Else Matters nothing nothing nothing. I don't care about customer service I don't care about anything else except the rates being raised. When is this company going to realize that they need to limit the amount of drivers they hire and raise the rates???? they will keep 95% of all the good existing drivers and won't have to constantly be filling the holes from the constant turnover. In case I didn't make it clear stop talking about all the other noise we don't care about that.... raise the rates. The company will make money instead of losing billions of dollars, drivers will be happier willing to work more hours except further rides etc.... it will all fall in step with just one simple action.


Nope. Rates should be lowered as it will lead to more trips for drivers.


----------



## kupalka (Dec 17, 2016)

Got the same email....this Jeff Jones needs to be a Washington politician...all talk and no action! When is he gonna implement all these bs? Next year? We need action and that stickin tipping option..not that BS Facebook Q&A


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

It would stand to reason that each and every driver would have rates for time and mileage on the top of their list of grievances.

But unfortunately Rideshare drivers are an unreasonable lot.

Unfortunately many drivers have at the top of their list requests or demands for things that I suppose would be nice but they don't put any money in our pockets.

I encourage people to check out this question and answer thing and pay special attention to the nonsense that your fellow driver is concerned with.

For those of you who have not had the chance to roll up on your fellow driver, this may give you a little insight in to what "a special kind of stupid" looks like.


----------



## No_Username (Sep 14, 2015)

bring down there commission to 15-18% and add a tip option. Everyone is happy. 25-28% is abusive. Juno is at what?? 10-12%. If uber does that, they get there drivers back


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

This is a part time gig for me. I don't want to "stay busy"...I want profitable trips only. Base rate is too low, especially for short trips but even long hauls are barely profitable at .87 with 20/25% commission. How about a trip length or surge filter...Or better yet, just let us see destination or the upfront price on the ping. And another thing....Get rid of the stupid processing delay when a trip ends.

I'd rather do one profitable trip per night than "stay busy" with 10 minimum fares at base rate and make the same money.


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

Let's start with something simple. 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>UNLIMITED DESTINATION FILTER<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Baby steps.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

First of all I would never talk to them through Facebook with my real account. Too embarrassed to say I'm associated with this company even part time making the decent money I feel I generate. The stigma drivers are burdened with is a bit much. Not something I'm proud of.... that's why I like this site and wish more drivers would find it so they can correct all the stupid crap they do.


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

Baby steps indeed. These companies take steps backwards, that is the issue. The number 1 pressing issue is pricing and the companies admit it, but they won't do anything about it. Even doubling rates would still be less than taxis and not have as much surge, and make more money for everyone. Minimum fare should be $20 since way too many trips are so short its not worth the drivers time.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

No_Username said:


> bring down there commission to 15-18% and add a tip option. Everyone is happy. 25-28% is abusive. Juno is at what?? 10-12%. If uber does that, they get there drivers back


On minimum fare trips--of which there are a lot--it's more like 40%.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

Just last night, after getting off work, I briefly went online and got a ping--I had no intention of taking it. Moreover, it came from an $0.87/mile zone. I was 8 minutes away and looking at the map, there were maybe one or two cars. Not only should pricing always be bumped for bad weather, I contend that it should also be the case for low-demand areas. Any time a driver has to drive more than 10 minutes, the ride should be subjected to a 2x surge. I learned my lesson and have stopped taking any trips more than 7-8 minutes from me in $0.87/mile places, but I know I would think differently if surge pricing were to apply.


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

Canteev said:


> Not only should pricing always be bumped for bad weather


Received an e-mail from Travis last night and he said due to the weather they were suspending surge pricing so that people could get home safely and cheaply. Unfortunately this was seen as discrimination against old man winter and the protests have been ongoing ever since, and they have also asked Travis to step down from the North Pole Association in retaliation and the delete uber hashtag has once again been enforced. LOL

I stayed safe and warm with my girl in front of the fire watching the map go red in areas that were far from me. I had no desire to drive even after the weather stopped. Will only do my 1 or 2 nights a week just to keep me interested.


----------



## Caspita (Aug 12, 2016)

I went out for like 90 mins ... no surge (actually only one 1.2x short ride which I made longer with icy roads excuse and passenger agreed)... local roads had a sheet of ice already... 0.87 non-stop requests so ended up taking a couple just for the gas money but too dangerous not even worth it. On my final trip I was my way and I guy came out of an apartment complex too fast for the icy road to allow him to stop .. luckily I was driving really slow and saw him on time and was able to stop otherwise it would have been a guarantied t-bone on pax side with a pax... you could see the fear on the eyes of the other guy trying to stop his car and spinning out of control ending at the middle of the road.. he then made a sign apologizing and my pax also mentioned how lucky we didn't end up in a crash.. then I dropped the guy and went home... definitely not worth to risk it like that.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

"• *Earnings.* This is a topic important to everyone, but without one simple answer"

Its real simple, its called a tip button dumbasses...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Been 5 months already ?
Where's the change ?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeff Jones must be pretty dumb if that's what he got out of our complaints. I have two simple answersw to "Earnings" that will work for all cases. 
1) Raise rates. 
2) Add tip button. 

That wasn't so hard, was it. 

Can I have your job since you are apparently not well equipped to do it?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't remember selecting Jeff Jones to represent me. All he's doing is spinning the Uber company line. My top two feedback items I always respond with are to raise rates and stop adding so many drivers. Yet, all I see addressed here by Mr. Jones is a bunch of Uberspeak dribble. It's just a regurgitation of the same old garbage.

First order of business: Fire Jeff Jones. Why in the world should an Uber corporate yes man be representing drivers? Take away his ivory tower job and make him survive as a driver. Then let's see what he recommends.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Been 5 months already ?
> Where's the change ?





tohunt4me said:


> Been 5 months already ?
> Where's the change ?


They did make a change with the slogan on Ubers web page from " Your Private Driver" to "Get There The Day Belongs To You". Beyond that don't hold your breath waiting.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Where's the change ?


 Check your pockets, oo a penny!

"My job here is done"

- Jeff Jones


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

No tip button coming.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> "• *Earnings.* This is a topic important to everyone, but without one simple answer"
> 
> Its real simple, its called a tip button dumbasses...


He is correct. There is not one answer there are two. Tips in app and a rate increase.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Next change is in the logo. It will no longer just be a "U" they adding in "F". So new logo will be like this "FU"


----------



## exuberdriver1515 (Nov 29, 2015)

Oriolesfan50 said:


> He's not addressing the MASSIVE ELEPHANT IN THE ROOM... Tips. EVERY driver is asking about this option..


And nearly every pax wants a tip free interaction. Sure, they may tell you to your face they wish uber allowed tipping. But if you believe that, I have a bridge to sell you.... Uber cares about keeping riders and staying more popular than any competitor. You're a bag of meat to them. Haven't you noticed yet?


----------



## aray0220 (Oct 19, 2016)

Why is Uber so anti tip? I know that they like to hold on to their cashless transaction but tipping in the app doesn't seem to get in the way of anything. Riders who take Lyft don't seem to mind the option.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Helping you more in 2017
> 
> Dear _________,
> I've learned a lot from drivers like you since I joined Uber 5 months ago. And I can assure you that everyone at Uber has heard your feedback loud and clear. We're focused on making noticeable improvements fast, and continuing to listen and regularly address your concerns moving forward.
> ...


Hey, Jeff!

Unless you intend on raising rates by at least a $1 nationally (I'm being serious), you can go f*** yourself.

Cheers,

A Driver Making Less Than Minimum Wage


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

UberwhoIaM said:


> First of all I would never talk to them through Facebook with my real account. Too embarrassed to say I'm associated with this company


My sentiments exactly! As much as I would love to be heard by Uber management (which we know won't actually happen) the last thing I want is for my friends and family to know I'm driving for Uber.

Uber is only using this facebook Q & A session as a means to market to your FB friends, and for free. No thanks.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

aray0220 said:


> Why is Uber so anti tip? I know that they like to hold on to their cashless transaction but tipping in the app doesn't seem to get in the way of anything. Riders who take Lyft don't seem to mind the option.


Because by law, a company or employer cannot retain any portion of a tip - not even a transaction fee. To add and manage a tipping option (and all of the record keeping, processing and reporting that goes along with that) is an expense for which Uber can't charge. Since they don't get anything for it and it adds cost to the system, Uber wants nothing to do with it.


----------



## aray0220 (Oct 19, 2016)

That makes sense. They do have Sticky Fingers don't they...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Helping you more in 2017
> 
> Dear _________,
> I've learned a lot from drivers like you since I joined Uber 5 months ago. And I can assure you that everyone at Uber has heard your feedback loud and clear. We're focused on making noticeable improvements fast, and continuing to listen and regularly address your concerns moving forward.
> ...


I don't like the way earnings was brushed aside in that letter.
There are many opinions on everything mentioned.
This shows no willingness to improve earnings which have been artificially lowered many times by Uber.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> This shows no willingness to improve earnings which have been artificially lowered many times by Uber.


"Artificially"?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Kind of odd to me that some comments here indicate the authors think that Jeff Jones is some kind of Uber employed advocate for drivers... That is NOT his position in the company. He is the 'President of Ridesharing'. That's everything to do with Ridesharing - riders, drivers, marketing, pricing, etc. His job is not to 'represent' drivers... it is to manage and grow the Rideshare part of Uber's business (so that Travis can run around putting out political fires and continue to raise capital?).


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Because by law, a company or employer cannot take any portion of a tip - even a transaction fee. To add and manage a tipping option (and all of the record keeping, processing and reporting that goes along with that) is an expense for which Uber can't charge. Since they don't get anything for it and it adds cost to the system, Uber wants nothing to do with it.


We IC. They cant tell others by law that we cant have tips. If they dont have it on the app fine but dont spread lies that we get tips. In my preference id rather have cash tip anyways.

Also with us being IC we can lawfully vote to have it on our app as uber says we IC so that makes uber our client. All we have to do is have a vote and if theres a majority of us saying they want the tip added in app then they have to by law.

IC in realiaty we can do alot of things. Its just we need other drivers to come together


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Canteev said:


> Nope. Rates should be lowered as it will lead to more trips for drivers.


Ill agree on keeping rates the same as long as they take out pool. If only theres away to thin out the market of drivers too


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

aray0220 said:


> Why is Uber so anti tip? I know that they like to hold on to their cashless transaction but tipping in the app doesn't seem to get in the way of anything. Riders who take Lyft don't seem to mind the option.


Because Uncle Travis is one of those people that thinks elitists like himself are entitled to keep nearly all the money while all you proles who do the actual work should be happy with the scraps he lets you keep. That's what anti-tipping culture is really about-elitists keeping a bigger share for themselves and their ilk.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> We IC. They cant tell others by law that we cant have tips.


That's not what I said. The law says a company must pass 100% of gratuities on to the worker. A company is not permitted to retain any portion of a gratuity left for employees. It has nothing to do with IC or Employee status.


> Also with us being IC we can lawfully vote to have it on our app as uber says we IC so that makes uber our client.All we have to do is have a vote and if theres a majority of us saying they want the tip added in app then they have to by law.


 Now you're just making stuff up. No idea where you get the idea that an independent contractor can vote or tell a company what to do. Uber is not your client - you are Uber's customer. You can choose to use Uber or not and that's about the only 'vote' you have, unless you are a shareholder.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's not what I said. The law says a company must pass 100% of gratuities on to the worker. A company is not permitted to retain any portion of a gratuity left for employees. It has nothing to do with IC or Employee status. Now you're just making stuff up. No idea where you get the idea that an independent contractor can vote or tell a company what to do. Uber is not your client - you are Uber's customer. You can choose to use Uber or not and that's about the only 'vote' you have, unless you are a shareholder.


So how u say it makes it sound like we employees


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> So how u say it makes it sound like we employees


As I said, "It has nothing to do with IC or Employee status" (ie: worker classification).


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

Let me be s a true independent contractor and set my own rate. You are supposedly just an app that links Pax to driver why do have control of the rate?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

grams777 said:


> I don't remember selecting Jeff Jones to represent me. All he's doing is spinning the Uber company line. My top two feedback items I always respond with are to raise rates and stop adding so many drivers. Yet, all I see addressed here by Mr. Jones is a bunch of Uberspeak dribble. It's just a regurgitation of the same old garbage.
> 
> First order of business: Fire Jeff Jones. Why in the world should an Uber corporate yes man be representing drivers? Take away his ivory tower job and make him survive as a driver. Then let's see what he recommends.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tootsie said:


> Let me be s a true independent contractor and set my own rate. You are supposedly just an app that links Pax to driver why do have control of the rate?


That makes no sense. As an independent contractor you can set your own rates. And to get business to come your way you can do your own marketing and advertising. You can also hire a company (like Uber) to send you business. You get to review the policies and procedures of Uber and Lyft and UpComing Car Co. and then decide whether to business with them - or not.

Uber and Lyft have built brand recognition and huge user bases by setting certain standards and pricing policies that riders are familiar and comfortable with. Riders know what to expect. You get to talk advantage of that if you are willing to agree to Uber's pricing and policies. If you're not willing - then Uber and Lyft aren't for you (and you're not for them).


----------



## Ohpoorme (Nov 23, 2016)

gsneaker350 said:


> Helping you stay poor in 2017


Kinda like we is barefoot and pregnant ... isn't it? What sane person uses their car to shuttle strangers around, dirty the floor or add some beer breath aroma...for actually less than half of what is the fare or number of people in your belly? Awww, Rideshare Prez-Pimp says he really cares for you, but get your dumb-ass out on the streets and make some money!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber hasn't got the memo, their drivers HATE THEM!!!!!!!


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

As much as we hate uber we gotta deal with them. Its heading towards a driverless world. I know people dont want them now but we gotta do it like getting force fed vegitable when u were a kid hopeing u would like them. The billionairs r investing in this project so we could be connected and followed at all time. If they dont like u cuz u standing up against the left they can just have the car drive right into a lake and drown u.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

That's the sad part. Uber DID get the memo. They simply don't care that their drivers hate them. This idiot says the drivers only want to stay busy. NO, THE DRIVERS ONLY WANT TO BE ABLE TO EAT. Driving for Uber is an act of desperation and Uber knows this. They take advantage of this vulnerability knowing they can do as they please.
Jeff is going to hold a facebook "whatever" but I promise you that no one who wants to post that Uber is blind to the market will ever see a post show up in that discussion. I plan to be there. Watch for my post NOT appearing!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I would love to meet this guy in person and talk with him about his misconceptions about the drivers.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> No tip button coming.


I agree. I don't think TK will ever swallow his pride to allow a tip option. He never wanted it from the beginning. I dont think he ever worked in a job where it was the custom. Therefore, he can't possibly appreciate how important it is to the drivers. Look how he fought us on the tip sign!


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Helping you more in 2017
> 
> Dear _________,
> I've learned a lot from drivers like you since I joined Uber 5 months ago. And I can assure you that everyone at Uber has heard your feedback loud and clear. We're focused on making noticeable improvements fast, and continuing to listen and regularly address your concerns moving forward.
> ...


I think this monkey came from the department store business. Just imagine him screaming, "Clean up in aisle 5."


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Because by law, a company or employer cannot retain any portion of a tip - not even a transaction fee. To add and manage a tipping option (and all of the record keeping, processing and reporting that goes along with that) is an expense for which Uber can't charge. Since they don't get anything for it and it adds cost to the system, Uber wants nothing to do with it.


Yeah well they already tried that in SF when they temporarily rolled out a 20% aotomatic tip charged to each pax 2012-2013. Of course, they lost in court. And they didn't even have the decency to give the tips back to the drivers. They issued credits to the pax instead.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

gsneaker350 said:


> Helping you stay poor in 2017


"Every day we're forced to follow their rules. Meet their expectations. Submit to their punishments. #MrRobot "


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

UberwhoIaM said:


> Why do we live in one of the most expensive states to live in and our rates are one of the lowest when compared to all of our neighboring states. Without raising the rates Nothing Else Matters nothing nothing nothing. I don't care about customer service I don't care about anything else except the rates being raised.


Very simple answer: because demand is always meeting supply and vice-versa. People in NJ keep ordering rides, and drivers keep accepting pings . . . next question?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

grams777 said:


> I don't remember selecting Jeff Jones to represent me. All he's doing is spinning the Uber company line. My top two feedback items I always respond with are to raise rates and stop adding so many drivers. Yet, all I see addressed here by Mr. Jones is a bunch of Uberspeak dribble. It's just a regurgitation of the same old garbage.
> 
> First order of business: Fire Jeff Jones. Why in the world should an Uber corporate yes man be representing drivers? Take away his ivory tower job and make him survive as a driver. Then let's see what he recommends.


C'mon people! Start thinking in _*their*_ terms. Griping and complaining here does have some value for venting, but please look at the bigger picture; _*as long as drivers keep supplying rides to passengers who request rides*_, this is going to continue. Their biggest fear is Lyft and other potential competitors who're waiting to eat Uber's lunch, as it were. As long as Uber can continue to keep this supply & demand in balance on THEIR platform, all they have to do keep speaking these _s o o t h i n g_ words to both sides.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

aray0220 said:


> Why is Uber so anti tip? I know that they like to hold on to their cashless transaction but tipping in the app doesn't seem to get in the way of anything. Riders who take Lyft don't seem to mind the option.


Because they're using it as a way to distinguish themselves from the competition (and because they know they can attract the cheapska-a . . . er, I mean the thrifty customers!).


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

tootsie said:


> Let me be s a true independent contractor and set my own rate. You are supposedly just an app that links Pax to driver why do have control of the rate?


There are other companies out there just waiting for the right time to step in.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber hasn't got the memo, their drivers HATE THEM!!!!!!!


Then why are they still accepting pings?!?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> That's the sad part. Uber DID get the memo. They simply don't care that their drivers hate them. This idiot says the drivers only want to stay busy. NO, THE DRIVERS ONLY WANT TO BE ABLE TO EAT. Driving for Uber is an act of desperation and Uber knows this. They take advantage of this vulnerability knowing they can do as they please.
> Jeff is going to hold a facebook "whatever" but I promise you that no one who wants to post that Uber is blind to the market will ever see a post show up in that discussion. I plan to be there. Watch for my post NOT appearing!


Would you be willing to post re-cap on UP after this "Townhall?"


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Jeff Jones has already proven himself to be a liar.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That makes no sense. As an independent contractor you can set your own rates. And to get business to come your way you can do your own marketing and advertising. You can also hire a company (like Uber) to send you business. You get to review the policies and procedures of Uber and Lyft and UpComing Car Co. and then decide whether to business with them - or not.
> 
> Uber and Lyft have built brand recognition and huge user bases by setting certain standards and pricing policies that riders are familiar and comfortable with. Riders know what to expect. You get to talk advantage of that if you are willing to agree to Uber's pricing and policies. If you're not willing - then Uber and Lyft aren't for you (and you're not for them).


Correct - as an IC you can set your own rates and accept fares off-platform. You have to generate your own business and provide your own insurance, etc. By working the Uber platform you agree to their rates in exchange for "leads" (aka pings) and the provided insurance, payment processing, etc. I would love to see a model where Uber allows their drivers to set their rates and the pax in-app chooses a driver based on what s/he charges, their rating, distance to pickup, type of vehicle (beater Explorer vs Escalade) etc, but unlikely to happen.



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> That's the sad part. Uber DID get the memo. They simply don't care that their drivers hate them. !


 It's cheaper for them to deal with turnover and recruiting than to make drivers happy with the rates and lose (percieved or otherwise) market share.



roadman said:


> Jeff Jones has already proven himself to be a liar.


 As earlier mentioned, he doesn't represent drivers, he reports to TK. His job is to make TK more money. And if he can improve driver satisfaction by even 1% (thus decreasing turnover/recruiting expense) by spinning existing policy to make drivers _feel _more important with the lackluster actions taken so far then he has succeeded in his job.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi,, Mr. Jeff Jones
If you want to improve quality of service:
1/ RAISE Rates
2/ Add tip option
Not a rocket science


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Dback2004 said:


> Correct - as an IC you can set your own rates and accept fares off-platform. You have to generate your own business and provide your own insurance, etc. By working the Uber platform you agree to their rates in exchange for "leads" (aka pings) and the provided insurance, payment processing, etc. I would love to see a model where Uber allows their drivers to set their rates and the pax in-app chooses a driver based on what s/he charges, their rating, distance to pickup, type of vehicle (beater Explorer vs Escalade) etc, but unlikely to happen.
> 
> It's cheaper for them to deal with turnover and recruiting than to make drivers happy with the rates and lose (percieved or otherwise) market share.
> 
> As earlier mentioned, he doesn't represent drivers, he reports to TK. His job is to make TK more money. And if he can improve driver satisfaction by even 1% (thus decreasing turnover/recruiting expense) by spinning existing policy to make drivers _feel _more important with the lackluster actions taken so far then he has succeeded in his job.


Spot on^.

It would be extremely onerous to try to compete with any TNC (unless you have millions of dollars). You'd be ahead of the game to just go get a taxi company license, and take requests for rides through calls, texts or forwarded emails.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Which one is Jeff Jones. I must have missed his comments on here.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> As much as we hate uber we gotta deal with them. Its heading towards a driverless world. I know people dont want them now but we gotta do it like getting force fed vegitable when u were a kid hopeing u would like them. The billionairs r investing in this project so we could be connected and followed at all time. If they dont like u cuz u standing up against the left they can just have the car drive right into a lake and drown u.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber doesn't have the money for a mass fleet of driverless cars. Even if they had one city covered they would have to charge 10x per ride. It's a JOKE!!


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That makes no sense. As an independent contractor you can set your own rates. And to get business to come your way you can do your own marketing and advertising. You can also hire a company (like Uber) to send you business. You get to review the policies and procedures of Uber and Lyft and UpComing Car Co. and then decide whether to business with them - or not.
> 
> Uber and Lyft have built brand recognition and huge user bases by setting certain standards and pricing policies that riders are familiar and comfortable with. Riders know what to expect. You get to talk advantage of that if you are willing to agree to Uber's pricing and policies. If you're not willing - then Uber and Lyft aren't for you (and you're not for them).


Again, they state their model is to connect the Pax to the driver. There are plenty of other business that connect customers to contractors and the diff between them and Uber is Uber/Lyft is setting our rate. If I am not a contractor and I am not a taxi(union) then what am I?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tootsie said:


> Again, they state their model is to connect the Pax to the driver. There are plenty of other business that connect customers to contractors and the diff between them and Uber is Uber/Lyft is setting our rate. If I am not a contractor and I am not a taxi(union) then what am I?


Uber (according to our agreement with them) is NOT setting our rate - they are publishing 'suggested fares' (read your driver agreement). That's another 'fail' on the IC test, since we all know that's not true.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

No_Username said:


> bring down there commission to 15-18% and add a tip option. Everyone is happy. 25-28% is abusive. Juno is at what?? 10-12%. If uber does that, they get there drivers back


once you quit Uber you don't go back.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I would love to meet this guy in person and talk with him about his misconceptions about the drivers.


yes I would like to have a "talk" with him as well.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Aside from fares that do not put drivers in a position to lose money on trips - maybe even actually make a little money - 
I'd like to see the Uber Fee imposed on a sliding scale that rewards drivers who do more trips in a week. It's putting the incentive in place to accomplish goals that are win/win/win for the the company, drivers and riders: 
Something like...
First 1-10 trips in a week 25% Uber Fee
Trips # 11-25 20% Uber Fee
Trips # 26-50 10% Uber Fee
Trips #51 on 5% Uber fee


----------



## D Rekt (Dec 22, 2016)

How about getting paid at least a reduced rate for the trip to pick up the pax? It would make longer pickups more profitable for drivers as most here that I've seen and myself included I keep my pickups under 15 minutes in length. We aren't getting paid for that time or those miles so most just don't do it. I had 3 today they were 22min 27min and 19min away if I was paid say .50 a mile at least there would be some incentive to make that run.


----------



## Pashaster (Nov 3, 2015)

UberwhoIaM said:


> So who is this? Driver???? Or Uber management????  Someone trolling us??? Forget all the noise, drivers can and will deal with any of the other BS stuff mentioned if the rates are higher especially in New Jersey. Why do we live in one of the most expensive states to live in and our rates are one of the lowest when compared to all of our neighboring states. Without raising the rates Nothing Else Matters nothing nothing nothing. I don't care about customer service I don't care about anything else except the rates being raised. When is this company going to realize that they need to limit the amount of drivers they hire and raise the rates???? they will keep 95% of all the good existing drivers and won't have to constantly be filling the holes from the constant turnover. In case I didn't make it clear stop talking about all the other noise we don't care about that.... raise the rates. The company will make money instead of losing billions of dollars, drivers will be happier willing to work more hours except further rides etc.... it will all fall in step with just one simple action.


Uber will never choose fewer committed drivers over more of disposable drivers at every corner


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Helping you more in 2017
> 
> Dear _________,
> I've learned a lot from drivers like you since I joined Uber 5 months ago. And I can assure you that everyone at Uber has heard your feedback loud and clear. We're focused on making noticeable improvements fast, and continuing to listen and regularly address your concerns moving forward.
> ...


Screw staying busy. Just give me better rates. I'd rather take three 50 dollar trips rather than 50 $3 dollar trips :/


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

D Rekt said:


> How about getting paid at least a reduced rate for the trip to pick up the pax? It would make longer pickups more profitable for drivers as most here that I've seen and myself included I keep my pickups under 15 minutes in length. We aren't getting paid for that time or those miles so most just don't do it. I had 3 today they were 22min 27min and 19min away if I was paid say .50 a mile at least there would be some incentive to make that run.


I've often thought this was something they should do - especially as I drive 15 minutes to a pick-up. The problem is that, if implemented, riders would cancel the request after you've already driven nearly five minutes. They won't want to pay for those extra miles or time and will then request a closer car... which at t hat point will still be you.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I hope each and every one of you who complain about the rates are on Facebook for the Q&A trolling and pushing for an answer about the rates going up. Otherwise, you have no right to complain.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Trebor said:


> I hope each and every one of you who complain about the rates are on Facebook for the Q&A trolling and pushing for an answer about the rates going up. Otherwise, you have no right to complain.


Really? Because someone isn't on FB - or is otherwise unable to attend on that day at that time, you think they should no longer have a right to complain?


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Helping you more in 2017
> 
> Dear _________,
> I've learned a lot from drivers like you since I joined Uber 5 months ago. And I can assure you that everyone at Uber has heard your feedback loud and clear. We're focused on making noticeable improvements fast, and continuing to listen and regularly address your concerns moving forward.
> ...


Meanwhile, they keep dropping incentives and piling on more drivers. What a worthless corporate flunkie. There is no stability or consistency for drivers. No respect or regards to drivers or their families, just more BS p.r. Yeah.. Uber is now a "side hustle". A side hustle that requires full-time hours to hit their Quest "incentives" which continue to decline weekly. All they can come up with are those stupid badges?? This guy is worthless.

BONG!!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Aside from fares that do not put drivers in a position to lose money on trips - maybe even actually make a little money -
> I'd like to see the Uber Fee imposed on a sliding scale that rewards drivers who do more trips in a week. It's putting the incentive in place to accomplish goals that are win/win/win for the the company, drivers and riders:
> Something like...
> First 1-10 trips in a week 25% Uber Fee
> ...


That sounds good but Uber wants (it appears) to _discourage_ "career" TNC contracting.

Indeed, so far I've checked with three insurance agencies, and all of them have told me they can't locate any underwriters (for a business owner's policy). This line of work is too risky in the eyes of actuarians.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

tootsie said:


> Again, they state their model is to connect the Pax to the driver. There are plenty of other business that connect customers to contractors and the diff between them and Uber is Uber/Lyft is setting our rate. If I am not a contractor and I am not a taxi(union) then what am I?


Exactly! Let us "pre-load" our rates. Pax can hit "accept" or, "see next driver."


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber (according to our agreement with them) is NOT setting our rate - they are publishing 'suggested fares' (read your driver agreement). That's another 'fail' on the IC test, since we all know that's not true.


Would you be willing to quote the first 30 or-so words of the sentence or line item where that appears?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

circle1 said:


> That sounds good but Uber wants (it appears) to _discourage_ "career" TNC contracting.
> 
> Indeed, so far I've checked with three insurance agencies, and all of them have told me they can't locate any underwriters (for a business owner's policy). This line of work is too risky in the eyes of actuarians.


Interesting. I've had no problem securing inexpensive rideshare insurance here in OH -
from UberPeople.net site sponsor BradSussmanInsurance



circle1 said:


> Would you be willing to quote the first 30 or-so words of the sentence or line item where that appears?


sure...

*4.1 Fare Calculation and Your Payment.*
... In addition, the parties acknowledge and agree that as between you and Company, the Fare is a recommended amount, and the primary purpose of the pre-arranged Fare is to act as the default amount in the event you do not negotiate a different amount.
​Pretty amazing, eh?


----------



## Tom B. (Dec 16, 2016)

Had 2 riders this past weekend that wanted to tip me through the app. Told them that is not an option because Uber won't put that option in for their customers. Face it, based on current rates, you can't make a living wage and you can't cover wear and tear on your vehicle. That's why Uber keeps hiring new drivers; that way they can get newer cars in place as the older vehicle owners don't make enough to keep them maintained properly. 1) Raise rates. 2) add a Tip Option to rider app. Oh wait! That would make the drivers happy, can't have that.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *Earnings.* What everyone has in common is wanting to stay busy when you choose to drive.


WRONG Jeff Jones. Drivers don't care about "staying busy". Drivers want FAIR per mile, per minute and minimum rates on EVERY SINGLE TRIP. That's what is best for OUR bottom line. You only care about volume because that's what's best for YOUR bottom line.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Really? Because someone isn't on FB - or is otherwise unable to attend on that day at that time, you think they should no longer have a right to complain?


Yup.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Yup.


lol! ok then!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> lol! ok then!


My whole thing is, if it bothers you that much, you will find a way to attend. Typing a comment on Facebook live takes all but 2 seconds and most people will be on their phone no matter what the situation is. I have seen people texting on their phones at funerals.

and don't give me that "oh I have to uber and maybe with a rider". No, in fact, it would be awesome, if uber saw the surge across the u.s. when the q and a happens. It will show, drivers really care about telling this guy about the low rates.

Even though that won't happen. I am sure if you cared about it, you complete a ride, sign on and say, "raise the rates" and accept your next ping. If you really cared, nothing will stop you.


----------



## UBERPEEP (Nov 14, 2016)

UberwhoIaM said:


> So who is this? Driver???? Or Uber management????  Someone trolling us??? Forget all the noise, drivers can and will deal with any of the other BS stuff mentioned if the rates are higher especially in New Jersey. Why do we live in one of the most expensive states to live in and our rates are one of the lowest when compared to all of our neighboring states. Without raising the rates Nothing Else Matters nothing nothing nothing. I don't care about customer service I don't care about anything else except the rates being raised. When is this company going to realize that they need to limit the amount of drivers they hire and raise the rates???? they will keep 95% of all the good existing drivers and won't have to constantly be filling the holes from the constant turnover. In case I didn't make it clear stop talking about all the other noise we don't care about that.... raise the rates. The company will make money instead of losing billions of dollars, drivers will be happier willing to work more hours except further rides etc.... it will all fall in step with just one simple action.


The same thing is happening here in Melbourne AUS. expensive to live and one of the lowest rates if not the lowest. Uber don't care about drivers,its all about the pax. Nothing more nothing less. The more pax using uber the better for uber.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

The part I think is real funny is the fact that they acknowledge earnings. But then he goes and mentions it as a complicated issue. Maybe the fact that they want to make it as cheap as possible for riders but ignore driver pay because at the end of it all they are still profiting on the backs of drivers, by keeping riders happy but even if base was 10 maybe and or at least 1.50-2.00$ I know drivers would not complain!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> sure...
> 
> *4.1 Fare Calculation and Your Payment.*
> ... In addition, the parties acknowledge and agree that as between you and Company, the Fare is a recommended amount, and the primary purpose of the pre-arranged Fare is to act as the default amount in the event you do not negotiate a different amount.
> ​Pretty amazing, eh?


_*W H A A A ? ! ?*_ How in the F-WORD does that work in the real world???

So, if ask Uber HOW that works, what's their answer gonna be? Yes, you did say that it wasn't true . . .


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

UBERPEEP said:


> The same thing is happening here in Melbourne AUS. expensive to live and one of the lowest rates if not the lowest. Uber don't care about drivers,its all about the pax. Nothing more nothing less. The more pax using uber the better for uber.


#RobbingPeterToPayPaul


----------



## Lebowskii (Oct 27, 2016)

Trebor said:


> My whole thing is, if it bothers you that much, you will find a way to attend. Typing a comment on Facebook live takes all but 2 seconds and most people will be on their phone no matter what the situation is. I have seen people texting on their phones at funerals.
> 
> and don't give me that "oh I have to uber and maybe with a rider". No, in fact, it would be awesome, if uber saw the surge across the u.s. when the q and a happens. It will show, drivers really care about telling this guy about the low rates.
> 
> Even though that won't happen. I am sure if you cared about it, you complete a ride, sign on and say, "raise the rates" and accept your next ping. If you really cared, nothing will stop you.


Bad in Toronto Canada too... I've stopped working all rush hour times and can't imagine how anyone still goes through hard traffic at .11cents a minute ... 2x surge=.22 cents a min after uber's 25% ridiculous with up front crap once got 18$ for 1hour and 30 min trip... Now only work late night middle of the night and that's barely worth it in a select rated car forced to take uber X calls on the platform geez!


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

UberwhoIaM said:


> First of all I would never talk to them through Facebook with my real account. Too embarrassed to say I'm associated with this company even part time making the decent money I feel I generate. The stigma drivers are burdened with is a bit much. Not something I'm proud of.... that's why I like this site and wish more drivers would find it so they can correct all the stupid crap they do.


Us uber drivers don't have that stigma out here in Chicago.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Didnt have time to read the whole thread. Did JJ actually "say anything" or more blah blah lip service?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Trebor said:


> My whole thing is, if it bothers you that much, you will find a way to attend.


Yeah - I get your point.
I just find it stunning that anyone would be so closed minded? or naive? (certainly not arrogant) to think they know what hundreds of thousands of other people's situations and circumstances are.
Let me put it this way:
Just because something isn't the most important thing in someone's life doesn't mean it's not important to them.
And something not being as important to them as it is, for example, to you, doesn't mean they lose their 'right' to be concerned about it or continue to voice their opinion about it.

(oh - and no, not everyone who drivers Uber is on FB - hard as it may be to believe)

<shrug> No big deal.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

circle1 said:


> _*W H A A A ? ! ?*_ How in the F-WORD does that work in the real world???
> So, if ask Uber HOW that works, what's their answer gonna be?


About a year ago we had a couple of Uber CSRs participating (before support moved mainly overseas) and they said that a driver that insisting on a negotiated fare being implemented (other than a fare reduction) would be deactivated.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yeah - I get your point.
> I just find it stunning that anyone would be so closed minded? or naive? (certainly not arrogant) to think they know what hundreds of thousands of other people's situations and circumstances are.
> Let me put it this way:
> Just because something isn't the most important thing in someone's life doesn't mean it's not important to them.
> ...


Jeffy never mentioned this was the only q and a. Not sure why you think that.

I like Jeffy. He acknowledges my messages or should I say essay's on linkedin?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Jeffy never mentioned this was the only q and a. Not sure why you think that.


No idea at all what you're talking about here.
(You never mentioned anything about attending some possible event in the future - you referred only to this one... and I never mentioned anything about any Q&A at all - just your opinion that anyone who doesn't attend this one event loses the 'right' to complain.)


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Lebowskii said:


> Bad in Toronto Canada too... I've stopped working all rush hour times and can't imagine how anyone still goes through hard traffic at .11cents a minute ... 2x surge=.22 cents a min after uber's 25% ridiculous with up front crap once got 18$ for 1hour and 30 min trip... Now only work late night middle of the night and that's barely worth it in a select rated car forced to take uber X calls on the platform geez!


Yup. I never understood why drivers love rush hour. I get off work at 6pm and usually grab something to eat before doing Uber, even though I work in the middle of downtown.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Yup. I never understood why drivers love rush hour. I get off work at 6pm and usually grab something to eat before doing Uber, even though I work in the middle of downtown.


I like rush-hour but am picky about the rides I accept.
On XL I'm earning $18/hr + $1.30/mi to sit in traffic.
If it's surging at just 2x, I'm grossing $36/hr + $2.60/mi.
And nobody's drunk.
I'll take that any day. It's some of the easiest money I make driving Uber.


----------



## Johnson co ro (Feb 14, 2017)

njctuberx said:


> Really, the cut and paste "CSR" bots are annoying, but I can care less... Not a big deal. Communications and texts I ignore mostly. Staying busy is not a problem up here.
> I have 2 issues:
> 1. Way too many drivers. Some of these cars aren't safe to be on the road, much less driving for Uber.
> 2. Most important... TIME AND MILEAGE RATES NEED TO BE INCREASED.
> That's it. It's ALL about the money.


Yes.... you are right....


----------



## Johnson co ro (Feb 14, 2017)

kupalka said:


> Got the same email....this Jeff Jones needs to be a Washington politician...all talk and no action! When is he gonna implement all these bs? Next year? We need action and that stickin tipping option..not that BS Facebook Q&A


You mean NATTO? NO ACTION, TALK ONLY? Lol....


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> About a year ago we had a couple of Uber CSRs participating (before support moved mainly overseas) and they said that a driver that insisting on a negotiated fare being implemented (other than a fare reduction) would be deactivated.


If that was recorded in SOME way (and it's still a part of the TOS when the suit is brought to court and/or state's A.G. complaint), that individual is sitting on a potential gold mine.

Is this line you quoted still in the most current TOS? B'cause Uber reserves the right to change those "at any time."


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Johnson co ro said:


> You mean NATTO? NO ACTION, TALK ONLY? Lol....


NATO


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

circle1 said:


> If that was recorded in SOME way (and it's still a part of the TOS when the suit is brought to court and/or state's A.G. complaint), that individual is sitting on a potential gold mine.
> 
> Is this line you quoted still in the most current TOS? B'cause Uber reserves the right to change those "at any time."


It's not the TOS - it's in the Uber Driver Agreement. 
If you are a driver, you have access to the agreement through the app - just click on LEGAL in the help section. 
And I did link to it in my post here.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> I would love to meet this guy in person and talk with him about his misconceptions about the drivers.


I hope you do:

_"Jeff says, thanks for what you do every day. I look forward to finding times throughout the year to update you on our progress. I'll also be doing a Facebook Q&A here next Thurs, February 16 at 10:00 AM PST / 1:00PM EST to hear more about what's going well and where you see more room for improvement."_​
https://www.facebook.com/jeffjonesuber
*THURSDAY 2/16 
10 AM PST / 1PM EST*


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I hope you do:
> 
> _"Jeff says, thanks for what you do every day. I look forward to finding times throughout the year to update you on our progress. I'll also be doing a Facebook Q&A here next Thurs, February 16 at 10:00 AM PST / 1:00PM EST to hear more about what's going well and where you see more room for improvement."_​
> https://www.facebook.com/jeffjonesuber
> ...


I'm not interested in a Facebook conversation.

I'm interested in a face to face conversation. I'd be happy to meet up anytime anywhere if need be. I'll even buy lunch.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

If all short rides from block to block which spit out $2.80 (In my San Antonio market) were actually $5, you couldn't get me out of the car. Charge the pax $6, give me $5, Keep $1. They'd make more than the 70 cent fee they take from that short ride. But fu** logic right?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeff and Travis need to lay off the crack pipe, seriously.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Because by law, a company or employer cannot retain any portion of a tip - not even a transaction fee. To add and manage a tipping option (and all of the record keeping, processing and reporting that goes along with that) is an expense for which Uber can't charge. Since they don't get anything for it and it adds cost to the system, Uber wants nothing to do with it.


This and tipping raises the total cost of a transaction for the potential tipping rider, thus lowering total systemwide trips. Uber believes fervently in the strictest application of the economic principal of "price elasticity of demand". And since they take the first bite of the apple, this is counter to their financial interests.

And they listen to their rider feedback...you really believe the cheap aholes that tell you they'd tip you in app but "sorry they don't carry any cash".
And then you watch them go up to the door and pay a cash cover charge. Riders could tip ten different ways... if they wanted. It's why they use the system in the first place.

I understand the anger towards Uber on this point. But I really believe it is misdirected. Uber is simply listening to it's customer's. You want this type of change, start with the customers.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Interesting. I've had no problem securing inexpensive rideshare insurance here in OH -
> from UberPeople.net site sponsor BradSussmanInsurance
> 
> sure...
> ...


Yes. Except you left out the part where they tell you, in no uncertain terms, can you negotiate a rate that is "higher" than the default rate. Nor can you negotiate for payment outside of app.

One is free to negotiate any lower rates, and Uber can, but doesn't have too at their complete discretion, process the trip under those terms.

Pretty amazing, eh!!


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Thats a Rideshare President from Uber HQ


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> You want this type of change, start with the customers.


Driver's CAN'T "start with the customers" when Uber tell them tips are not necessary. 
Driver's CAN'T "start with the customers when it takes FOURTEEN 5 star ratings to make up for one 1 start rating.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Driver's CAN'T "start with the customers" when Uber tell them tips are not necessary.
> Driver's CAN'T "start with the customers when it takes FOURTEEN 5 star ratings to make up for one 1 start rating.


Right. It's a classic catch-22 trick box that you climbed into. My point is, your "partners" in this rideshare game endeavor have conspired with your customers against you. Uber will not listen to drivers on this point.

They might, however, listen to the customers. It's simple, the customers must demand a tip feature in-app or it will NEVER happen. Now, do you think they are lining up outside Travis' office to have this conversation? Or the "investors"? Yes you CAN!! Lmao.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Right. It's a classic catch-22 trick box that you climbed into. My point is, your "partners" in this rideshare game endeavor have conspired with your customers against you. Uber will not listen to drivers on this point.
> They might, however, listen to the customers.


Drivers ARE Uber's customers, too. Riders couldn't care less.


Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> ...customers must demand a tip feature in-app or it will NEVER happen.


... more like '_As long as TK controls the company, it will never happen_.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Drivers ARE Uber's customers, too. Riders couldn't care less.
> "customers must demand a tip feature in-app or it will NEVER happen" -
> ... more like '_As long as TK controls the company, it will never happen_.


Seriously. If a crack-in-the-door (TNC marketplace) EVER appears, Drivers will rush out of Oops!ber & Lyft like the shoreline water table just before a tsunami!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Seriously. If a crack-in-the-door (TNC marketplace) EVER appears, Drivers will rush out of Oops!ber & Lyft like the shoreline water table just before a tsunami!


I agree - and that 'crack in the door' could be Amazon delivery if they allow drivers to go "online" and offline" the same way the TNCs do... letting drivers just work when they can/want, 24/7.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Drivers ARE Uber's customers, too. Riders couldn't care less.
> 
> ... more like '_As long as TK controls the company, it will never happen_.


We're mostly in agreement...TK might concede the point if the rider account customers demanded it. He's made it abundantly clear that his driver partner's can pound sand on the issue of tips and in a broader sense pricing in general.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Seriously. If a crack-in-the-door (TNC marketplace) EVER appears, Drivers will rush out of Oops!ber & Lyft like the shoreline water table just before a tsunami!


Maybe you're right about this point but I have no delusions. Maybe the majority of drivers here, but the Ants? Have you seen the everloving ants? They sit in the staging lots at ORD for hours waiting for a $20 fare. So many of them would literally tell you Uber is the greatest thing that had ever happened to them.

And who am I to say otherwise. It certainly wasn't the greatest thing that ever happened to me, but that was my experience. Some peeps love this thing.

And there are already other income options in most markets. Have a van? I know a guy will pay you $125 for 6-8hr route to drive restock parts. 75-100 miles per route. It's absolute cupcake work. His only requirements, own a minivan or larger, state min. insurance and a clean MVR. All you have to do is look, driving work is in abundance. But the Ants UberOn. I guess they like pain, I dunno.


----------



## SoThisIsRetirement (Feb 16, 2016)

Canteev said:


> On minimum fare trips--of which there are a lot--it's more like 40%.


In Phoenix Uber gets 50.57%, drivers retain 49.43%.
That's fair, ya think?

Unfuggingbelievable............


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Canteev said:


> Nope. Rates should be lowered as it will lead to more trips for drivers.


Oh my, we got a live one!



exuberdriver1515 said:


> And nearly every pax wants a tip free interaction.


And yet tipping is very common in the Lyft App where it is anonymous and cashless.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

What company would want it's "face" - the drivers - to be so upset? Uber's percentage take is too high and rates too low. Why would they want the voice of their company to ***** and moan to pax all day and night? I can't wait for Juno or maybe something like Ride Austin.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

Another lying con job from Uber


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> What company would want it's "face" - the drivers - to be so upset? Uber's percentage take is too high and rates too low. Why would they want the voice of their company to ***** and moan to pax all day and night? I can't wait for Juno or maybe something like Ride Austin.


S E R I O U S L Y !


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

jerseyboys said:


> Let's start with something simple.
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>UNLIMITED DESTINATION FILTER<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Baby steps.


The very fact that Uber limits destination filters to a measly TWO per day, is indicative of a pervasive attitude of utter contempt for their drivers. The filters can and will make our days on the road more profitable.... heaven forbid. Especially irritating is prohibiting the filters at airports altogether. Why???


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Forget that. Focus on better pay and rates ! Forget the fluff. The goal is more money for drivers !


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

JSM0713 said:


> The very fact that Uber limits destination filters to a measly TWO per day, is indicative of a pervasive attitude of utter contempt for their drivers. The filters can and will make our days on the road more profitable.... heaven forbid. Especially irritating is prohibiting the filters at airports altogether. Why???


Why to all the above? b'cause their legal team has found the boundary between employee & IC. Notice they had to back off on penalizing drivers for low acceptance rates. A little tweak here, a little tightening there . . .


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Something has changed recently. In the past 2 weeks I have had more riders offer me tips than in the previous 7 months. It has gotten to the point where I just accept the cash and say: Thank You. To refuse would take too much time and effort. So much for my scruples!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And where is he now ?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Something has changed recently. In the past 2 weeks I have had more riders offer me tips than in the previous 7 months. It has gotten to the point where I just accept the cash and say: Thank You. To refuse would take too much time and effort. So much for my scruples!


You imply that you used to do something different. There is no reason you should have ever NOT accepted a tip! Do have done so is not only rude but stupid.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Something has changed recently. In the past 2 weeks I have had more riders offer me tips than in the previous 7 months. It has gotten to the point where I just accept the cash and say: Thank You. To refuse would take too much time and effort. So much for my scruples!


I've noticed this in my market too. Not that every pax is tipping, but I'm getting more tips than I used to these days. I think it's because pax are getting to realize that we really don't make much money after all. Also, the quality of drivers are lower than ever. So when they actually get a good, professional driver like us, they feel compelled to show appreciation.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> I've noticed this in my market too. Not that every pax is tipping, but I'm getting more tips than I used to these days. I think it's because pax are getting to realize that we really don't make much money after all. Also, the quality of drivers are lower than ever. So when they actually get a good, professional driver like us, they feel compelled to show appreciation.


Yeah, it is far from significant $$$, but it is appreciated all the same. Some of the people offering me tips are ones that look the least likely to be able to afford such gratuities, which makes me all the more appreciative. As many have remarked, the PAX who wear 3 piece suits and believe that they are Masters of the Universe seem least likely to tip. I guess that they are aping the top 1% in the belief that: "you fake it until you make it!" Magical thinking at it's best!


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

SoThisIsRetirement said:


> In Phoenix Uber gets 50.57%, drivers retain 49.43%.
> That's fair, ya think?
> 
> Unfuggingbelievable............


Try driving pool. They take over 80% sometimes.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah, yeah, we all know Uber takes more than 50% on all min. fares rides. Let's see if we can come up with some new news.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

If the UBER App was a Taxi dispatcher he would have been shot in the head a very long time ago


----------

